# Our K2 just arrived!



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

It just got here!  We were utterly shocked, given that we just placed our order last Monday and we went with the slowest, cheapest shipping method.  (dogsled)  So we weren't expecting it to arrive before the weekend.  However, it turns out that they actually shipped last Thursday, so ours is here in its new home already!  We're naming him "Kvetch" after all the bitter invective people are hurling at the wonderful Amazon folks.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Ha!  You almost had me, but I know for a fact that the dog sled deliveries didn't start until Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Folks, I understand. I tell you, he is a bad, bad man.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Ha! You almost had me, but I know for a fact that the dog sled deliveries didn't start until Saturday.


I knew when he said they had named it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Snort!  Oops, now going to the screen-cleaning thread!


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I knew as soon as I saw the post was from him... HA HA.

Call us babies, we don't care.  We are babies. 

Still no update "Shipping soon"


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

intinst said:


> I knew when he said they had named it.


So did I.

BJ you are evil.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Unfortunately, I'm at work, so I don't have any Bacardi or Margaritas     to calm me down and stop me from obsessively checking my amazon stuff once every 3 minutes.  Now I know how the kids feel at Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

k_reader said:


> Unfortunately, I'm at work, so I don't have any Bacardi or Margaritas   to calm me down and stop me from obsessively checking my amazon stuff once every 3 minutes. Now I know how the kids feel at Christmas.


Tired, cranky, selfish and hopped up on sugar?


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

YES.  ALL OF THE ABOVE.......Except caffeine instead of sugar.  I hate amazon.  I will love them tomorrow (maybe, hopefully)

PS... I have checked my status 3 times since the last post.  Still shipping soon.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jim, show us pictures!! How lucky. Can't wait to hear first hands-on impressions!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Jim, show us pictures!! How lucky. Can't wait to hear first hands-on impressions!












As you can see, the archaic QWERTY keyboard has been done away with, replaced by a combination of touch-screen technology and a new system that allows you to merely _think_ of a book title and instantly d/l it. This "one-thought" technology is a major breakthrough, designed to appeal to Americans who are frequently capable of only holding one thought in their head at a time, like "Gays getting married will destroy the world" or "When will my Kindle get here?"

It has yet to be seen if this one-thought system can be marketed internationally, but Amazon spokesmen say they have high hopes for it in the Muslim extremist market.

Dunno if I like the backlighting yet or not. It doesn't seem to provide the crispness of e-ink. On the other hand, it's useful for helping me find my way to the bathroom in the middle of the night.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Now, Jim, that's just mean.

I ordered by dogsled, too, and mine hasn't arrived!  Do you think the dogs will have to wait until Georgia has snow 
I may have a long, long wait ahead....


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It just got here! We were utterly shocked, given that we just placed our order last Monday and we went with the slowest, cheapest shipping method. (dogsled) So we weren't expecting it to arrive before the weekend. However, it turns out that they actually shipped last Thursday, so ours is here in its new home already! We're naming him "Kvetch" after all the bitter invective people are hurling at the wonderful Amazon folks.


Jim step away from the pain meds. You are hallucinating. You didn't order one, remember? And you never name yours either.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Jim step away from the pain meds. You are hallucinating. You didn't order one, remember? And you never name your either.


He named his When Hell Freezes Over..


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> As you can see, the archaic QWERTY keyboard has been done away with, replaced by a combination of touch-screen technology and a new system that allows you to merely _think_ of a book title and instantly d/l it. This "one-thought" technology is a major breakthrough, designed to appeal to Americans who are frequently capable of only holding one thought in their head at a time, like "Gays getting married will destroy the world" or "When will my Kindle get here?"
> 
> It has yet to be seen if this one-thought system can be marketed internationally, but Amazon spokesmen say they have high hopes for it in the Muslim extremist market.
> 
> Dunno if I like the backlighting yet or not. It doesn't seem to provide the crispness of e-ink. On the other hand, it's useful for helping me find my way to the bathroom in the middle of the night.


LOL about the one thought.

No more Star Trek for you before bed......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Now that you and LR have separate Kindles, does this mean the honeymoon is over?  

Seriously, I wish you and Kvetch a long and happy life together.  May you and LR always keep your books in Whispersync.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> May you and LR always keep your books in Whispersync.


Shhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> We're naming him "Kvetch"...


You named a Kindle. I can't believe it. It's an unforgivable breach of trust. We had in implicit contract. It's inanimate. You promised.

*Walks off muttering* He named his kindle. I can't believe it. It's an unforgivable breach of trust. We had in implicit contract. It's inanimate. He promised.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Jeff: I guess you didn't get the point of the thread. 



Spoiler



It's all a big joke.



Wait.... maybe you did.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Jeff: I guess you didn't get the point of the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't funny to joke about trust between men.



Spoiler



Oh course I knew. I'm not stupid, I just type like it.



EDIT: See?


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

You big merry prankster you !!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh wow!!!!

I just discovered that if you go to "Experimental," the K2 lets you play this incredibly riveting new game!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

LR, do you laugh all day, or just roll your eyes and sigh?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

BJ - I am so glad you did it!!!  I wanted to but didn't have the nerve!  When I saw who it was from I knew what you were doing - 

Good on ya' bud


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Anju said:


> BJ - I am so glad you did it!!! I wanted to but didn't have the nerve! When I saw who it was from I knew what you were doing -
> 
> Good on ya' bud


Sometimes a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.

I just couldn't take the overwhelming flood of obsessive behavior anymore. Somebody had to lighten things up. 

The REALLY funny thing is that this thread got over 200 views in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Funny, if it had been anyone but you BJ I may would have fallen for it.     Love the pics  

Owning a Kindle and obsessive behavior go hand in hand; you are obsessed with receiving it, reading it, accessorizing it, the books on it, WN, .....


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


I don't want mine anymore, based on the pic above


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

It'll probably go over real well with bratty kids and overly emotional women


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> I don't want mine anymore, based on the pic above


Looks like it will be easy to read from across the room. I bet Oberon's prizes will double for their cover based on the size.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmm...it's much, um, different than I was expecting. I think I'm more than glad I stuck with K1.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL BJ... You definitely have a mean streak!!  

I wasn't fooled for a second... you are WAY too much like my hubby, you prankster you!! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Holy crap! Another new feature!

At first, I couldn't figure out why Kvetch came with this weird magnetic pen:









But I eventually figured it out:


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

The undocumented Kvetch-A-Sketch feature?!  Well, I may have to re-think this again after all!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Captain, I sense anger, sarcasm, and negative emotions coming from that pen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Steph H said:


> The undocumented Etch-A-Sketch feature?! Well, I may have to re-think this again after all!


Actually, it's a Magnadoodle.  But great pun.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, but check the edit, Jim.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Captain, I sense anger, sarcasm, and negative emotions coming from that pen.


You're just troing with my emotions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Yeah, but check the edit, Jim.


Check mine.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You're just troing with my emotions.


LOL


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Check mine.


Okay, so you edited while I posted while you posted while I edited and the quotes don't all match the edits.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you. I actually forgot about K2 for a couple of minutes. Pong!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

drenee said:


> LR, do you laugh all day, or just roll your eyes and sigh?


Are you watching me? Jim has said that he can "hear" my eyes rolling most of the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

But it's a special treat for me when I can actually make her laugh.  It lights up my heart.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Steph H said:


> The undocumented Kvetch-A-Sketch feature?! Well, I may have to re-think this again after all!


LOL 



LuckyRainbow said:


> Are you watching me? Jim has said that he can "hear" my eyes rolling most of the time.


Larry says the same thing to me! They are really too much alike!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I saw Our K2 just arrived! Then I saw Bacardi Jim! Then I thought, I have got to see this!!!!


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

fail!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^ 

I swear, none of your posts make the slightest bit of sense to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Suzanne said:


> I saw Our K2 just arrived! Then I saw Bacardi Jim! Then I thought, I have got to see this!!!!


I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Please do! I knew even before I started reading the thread I was going to get a good chuckle.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Bad Jim...you need to go stand in the corner  Thanks for the chuckle!*


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Probably my favorite new feature of the K2 is that not only does it play mp3's, but it will actually play music videos you purchase from Amazon or upload yourself.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Probably my favorite new feature of the K2 is that not only does it play mp3's, but it will actually play music videos you purchase from Amazon or upload yourself.


Wow. Etch-A-Sketch at 30 frames per second. And in color. How cool is that? I'm gettin' one.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Probably my favorite new feature of the K2 is that not only does it play mp3's, but it will actually play music videos you purchase from Amazon or upload yourself.


Billie Jean is not my lover.....


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

How have I missed this thread for this long?
Sled dogs?
Kvetch-a-sketch?
Rolling eyeball sounds?
This is way better than TV.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> This is way better than TV.


Communist. All true Americans know there is *nothing* better than TV.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Like I said in another thread, even if I didn't own a Kindle I would come to KindleBoards daily now just to read and laugh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Of course, this thread is now obsolete now that everybody _else_ has their K2 too.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Communist. All true Americans know there is *nothing* better than TV.


Except our Kindles!


----------

